# Use for unlimited Internet



## udaylunawat (May 31, 2015)




----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 31, 2015)

udaylunawat said:


> Ok so now I have got 1 Mbps unlimited Internet. Dunno much what to download. I am currently using it with my wifi router for a pc, phone and tablet. Just using it for watching some YouTube videos, streaming from gaana and not much. Suggest me some educational or casual use.



Anime series, TV series, your steam games library, etc


----------



## udaylunawat (Jun 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Anime series, TV series, your steam games library, etc


Stream games ? Any ones that don't requires much gbs cuz I don't like keeping my pc on 24x7


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2015)

udaylunawat said:


> Stream games ? Any ones that don't requires much gbs cuz I don't like keeping my pc on 24x7



STEAM, not STREAM. -_-


----------



## udaylunawat (Jun 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> STEAM, not STREAM. -_-


Of sorry for the typo.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2015)

Welcome to Steam


----------



## udaylunawat (Jun 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Welcome to Steam


I have used steam. Can you recommend some games based on my bandwidth ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2015)

udaylunawat said:


> I have used steam. Can you recommend some games based on my bandwidth ?


Batman Arkham trilogy, PES 2015, Metro series


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 1, 2015)

udaylunawat said:


> Ok so now I have got 1 Mbps unlimited Internet. Dunno much what to download. I am currently using it with my wifi router for a pc, phone and tablet. Just using it for watching some YouTube videos, streaming from gaana and not much. Suggest me some educational or casual use.



there are various online courses from sites like coursera etc you can visit them and do them.........


----------



## udaylunawat (Jun 1, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> there are various online courses from sites like coursera etc you can visit them and do them.........


Thanks that's a good idea.


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2015)

Everyone who put new Internet connection has that question. 
My suggestion is movies. Just google for "movies that you should watch before you die", you will get a hell a lot more.


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 1, 2015)

udaylunawat said:


> Ok so now I have got 1 Mbps unlimited Internet. Dunno much what to download. I am currently using it with my wifi router for a pc, phone and tablet. Just using it for watching some YouTube videos, streaming from gaana and not much. Suggest me some educational or casual use.



-Removed-


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> ~~~


Have you considered the thought of, whatif OP is a kid?


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 1, 2015)

Flash said:


> Have you considered the thought of, whatif OP is a kid?



i edited it, apologies for being funny there, would suggest you to remove the text from your quote.

OP will find out how he can utilize it with day to day use


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> i edited it, apologies for being funny there, would suggest you to remove the text from your quote.
> 
> OP will find out how he can utilize it with day to day use




He will, eventually. ​


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2015)

download all the tutorial videos from youtube  [ from reputed channels ] and make a archive to watch later. This will come very handy.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> i edited it, apologies for being funny there, would suggest you to remove the text from your quote.
> 
> OP will find out how he can utilize it with day to day use


Your suggestion have already reached OP. hint: quote notification on emails. 

As for the uses of Unlimited broadband plan for me: 
Watching YouTube videos in highest quality possible in given speed.
Steam games of course.
Updating those humongous steam game updates.
Trying out new Linux distros.
Video tutorials on coursea or YouTube or any other site
And of courses 'that'.

Best thing about unlimited plan is that you don't have to worry about running out of bandwidth.


----------



## Flash (Jun 3, 2015)

watching gameplay videos of PRO gamers


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 8, 2015)

LOL kind of stupid question .


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2015)

Yup. Hence this thread is closed now.
No place in this section anymore.


----------

